# Told my husband I'm leaving



## Goldfinch (Jan 22, 2013)

My story is here http://talkaboutmarriage.com/going-through-divorce-separation/65968-just-told-my-husband-we-need-separate.html in case you want the gruesome details.

Monday night I told my husband that I am leaving. As usual he didn't have much to say, it was a 6 minute conversation. He said he doesn't want this, but if I want it, then fine.

I will be moving in with a friend on May 1st. Our house has been on the market and is now under contract, we will close on May 28th. I told him I would help him find a house for himself the kids (ages 22 and 20 - the 22 year old lives at home, the 20 year old comes home on college breaks). And I will be the one packing up our current house, although much of it is already packed.

I don't know if I want to get divorced, but I need to separate myself financially from him because of the financial mess that he has gotten us into.

I am now getting the silent treatment, which I can certainly understand. He is hurt I'm sure, but really, he is the one who betrayed the family with his gambling addiction.

I have not yet told the kids, that is going to be very difficult. I don't want to say anything negative about him to them, so it could be tricky. They are adults and they will ask adult questions.

I don't want them to think that marriage is two people living in the same house who never talk or do anything together, but I fear that is what my husband and I have shown them for many years. I'm sad about that.


----------



## just_about_done (Feb 6, 2013)

Wow, I read the original thread, that's a tough situation you have there. I'm sure it's just me but at 22 and 20 I wouldn't care much what my kids thought. They're adults, just tell them the truth and let them form their own opinions. Just don't slam him and I'm sure they'll see reason.

I wish you luck and respect your courage in going through with it.


----------

